# sinus infections discussed



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I just heard about sinus infections and their link to cfs on a radio clip the other day. So, I did a search on it. I thought this was a good article concerning it, although there are more recent ones out there, I believe: http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/1999/...90910080344.htm


----------



## SusanLawton (Dec 23, 2003)

Absolutely fascinating! There are several other articles which can be accessed from that link you provided, which I printed out to take to my doc the next time I see him. I was particularly interested in the link between CFS and the HPA axis. Thanks for sharing this information!







Susan


----------

